# OMG PRICK IS DRIVING ME NUTS!



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry for the all caps tittle but its true. Its not entirely his fault either.

Living in WA it gets cold so I got Prick a Zoo Med heating lamp stand,thermometer, ceramic light base, and the light. Since hedgehogs need wheels to run on I got him a wheel. He is driving me crazy because he loves to run in his wheel at night and he runs fast enough that the stand is banging into the side of his bin making it hard to sleep.

The picture below is his bin and how its set up. The two washrags on the lamp stand was an effort to muffle the sound of the stand hitting the cage.








The next picture is my dresser which Im including in case some one can think of a way to put the lamp up there and still be effective.Yes its a bit cluttered but I can clean it.









If some one could offer any kind of solution that would result in less noise from the lamp banging the bin when Prick runs in his wheel Id be thankful for once again being able to sleep a little better. I know the obvious solution is "move him to another room" but thats not an option.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Why not put the lamp pole against the wall and screw it to the wall so it can't lean into the side of the bin.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nancy has a good suggestion.  

Also, you could just drill 2 holes in the side of the bin, and zip tie the lamp to the bin. That way it would not be able to move around and make noise.


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

I cant drill holes in the wall and without the stand theres no way of securing the lamp to anything. The area where the washrags covers has a nob on it and thats where most of the problem comes from


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

It's not pretty, but can't you just duct tape the pole to your dresser? The lamp part would still hang over, but it wouldn't be touching the plastic at all.


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

I cant duct tape the lamp to the side of my dresser but could possibly bolt it down to board more.


----------



## Racerhedge (Jan 23, 2009)

You can't just move the lamp away from the bin? It don't have to be directly in the center. Or tie it to the drawer with string to hold it.


----------

